# Works of William Ames



## panicbird (May 10, 2006)

My understanding is that there were 5 volumes of Ames' Latin writings. How much of that has been translated into English? What important works of Ames have yet to be translated? Is that five-volume edition available anywhere? If so, how many arms and legs does it cost? Not that I would be able to afford; I am just curious.

Lon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2006)

Yes, it was five volumes. _The Marrow of Theology_, _Conscience with the Power and Cases Thereof_, and _A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies in Worship_ are available in English and there is some material here. Puritan Publications plans to reprint _A Fresh Suit_ (see also this thread). Not sure about other materials. His Latin works used to be required reading for all Yale graduates until 1780. 

Here is a bibliography of his works:

Bibliography 

_Opera, quae Latine scripsit, omnia_ (Amsterdam, 1658).

_Puritanismus Anglicanus_ (Frankfurt, 1610); trans. of William Bradshaw, English Puritanisme (1605).

_Coronis ad collationem Hagiensem, qua argumenta pastorum Hollandiae adversus remonstratium quinque articulos de divina praedestinatione, & capitibus ei adnexis, producta, ab horum exceptionibus vindicantur_ (Elzeviriana, 1618). 

_Medulla theologica_ (Amsterdam, 1623). 

_De conscientia et eius iure vel casibus_ (Amsterdam, 1630). 

_Technometria, omnium & singularum artium fines adequate circumscribens_ (1633). 

_Lectiones in cl. Psalmos Davidis_ (Amsterdam, 1635). 

_Bellarminus enervatus_, 4 vols (Amsterdam, 1638).

_Philosophemata_ (Amsterdam, 1651).

_Rescriptio scholastica et brevis ad Nic. Grevinchovii responsum ... de redemptione generali & electione_ (Amsterdam, 1658).

Other Relevant Works 

_Christianae cathechesos scigraphia_ (Amsterdam, 1609).

_A Fresh Suit against Human Ceremonies in God´s Worship_ [1610].

_An Analyticall Exposition of Both the Epistles of the Apostle Peter: Illustrated by Doctrines out of Every Text and Applied by Their Uses for Further Progresse in Holinesse_ (1641).

_The Substance of Christian Religion; or, a Plain and Easie Draught of the Christian Catechisme_ (1659).

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## crhoades (May 10, 2006)

Technometry by Ames
Technometria, omnium & singularum artium fines adequate circumscribens (1633) has been translated and published with good front matter explaining the relation to Ramean logic...picked it up not too long ago.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 10, 2006)

Probably not much has been translated.

From my copy of _The Marrow,_ p.8, n.15: "_Conscience with the Power and Cases thereof: Divided into Five Books,_ (London, 1643), has been reproduced along with the _Marrow,_ in a limited facsimile edition, Harvard Divinity School Library, Cambridge, Mass., 1964."

Possibly:
(noted on p. 19, n. 39) _A Fresh Suit against Human Ceremonies in God's Worship,_ (Rotterdm, 1633). This may be among few works of his originally published in English, but I'm going off of the scant info of footnotes, and it may have been in Latin.

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> _A Fresh Suit against Human Ceremonies in God's Worship,_ (Rotterdm, 1633). This may be among few works of his originally published in English, but I'm going off of the scant info of footnotes, and it may have been in Latin.
> [Edited on 5-10-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


It may be me, but I found this a tedious work. I would not want to be the editor. A resetting of the type would certainly help make it more accessible. However, it should be very carefully done. I'm sorry to say PP's _Covenant of Life Open'd_ by Rutherford received some strong criticism by the reviewer in the 2006 _Confessional Presbyterian._ A bit embarrassing since I set up the review to help give the book exposure; but I trust lessons learned for the next PP project. Happily, since it is a POD book any serious problems are easily correctable. http://www.cpjournal.com


----------

